# How do you get Illustrator 10 to run good



## Harvestr (Oct 7, 2003)

Illustrator 10 (yes I have 10.0.3) runs like crap on my comp. I have never been able to get it to run good at all. Any suggestions?

I am on a 667mhz G4 with 1 gig ram running 10.2.6


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 7, 2003)

Runs fine for me, not as snappy as ill 9 on OS 9, but I'm use to it now. What are your problems?


----------



## Lyra (Oct 8, 2003)

It's fine for me too and I'm glad to be back with it after the horror that was Illustrator 9. Can you be more specific about what sort of crap it runs like?


----------



## Harvestr (Oct 8, 2003)

Well it just runs slow. If I leave Illustrator to go to another app (over even just to the desktop) then come back to Illustrator I have to sit and watch the darn OSX spinning beachball thing for quite a while (like over a minute usually). That gets old fast. I am jumping in and out of Photoshop, Illustrator and Quark (and sometimes Dreamweaver and ImageReady) all day at work.

Sometimes when I go to the hit Command+P to print I have the same pause and wait. It must be any issue with our office network or with Suitcase Server because at home Illustrator 10 runs only slightly slower than versions 8 or 9. At work though I'm running 8 in Classic now and it flies.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 9, 2003)

Try reinstalling, cleaning up you HD, etc.  

Is this the only program you're having issues with?

I run 10 undex X (10.1.5) on a G3 300 with 768mb, never anything like what you're describing.  Slow, but not that bad.


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

Try upgrading to Jaguar, or Panther after the 24th.  Every major (+.1) update of OS X has brought significant speed increases to just about anything you might do with it, so upgrading should make you more productive.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 10, 2003)

Arden, I doubt it's his release, as he already has jaguar and I can run it fine on my elderly machince using 10.1.5.  In other words, he shouldn't be having that problem.

Anyone else having problems on TiBooks (assuming that's what he has)?

Something else is causing a problem, either a bad install of Illustrator or possibly something with his install 10 10.2.6.


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

Oh, right... I saw 10.0.3 and I thought that meant Mac OS X 10.0.3, not Illustrator 10.0.3; I didn't see the last line.


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 10, 2003)

I had ill 10 since it came out, from 10.1.3 to present and i never had that problem. Yes it was slower prior to Jag, but thats about it. I only get a missing font warning at launch, for Myraid Roman, since i most have removed it with a system wipe a few weeks back.


----------



## fuzz (Oct 10, 2003)

i've got a G4 933 Powermac at the office with 1 GB ram.  The Illustrator 10.0.3 is a bit slow.  Most of the problems with it is with the large number of fonts i think(and possibly bad fonts - converted Truetypes from PC format).


----------



## milno (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm having the exact same problem as Harvestr on my Mac at work - 

Every time I go back to Illustrator after using another application, like Photoshop, Quark etc. I have sit and watch the spinning rainbow wheel for about a minute. This also happens after I print from Illustrator. 

Illustrator ran perfectly for the longest time, and then all of a sudden it just started doing this. I have no idea what I might have done, but I think it may have something to do with fonts, because when Illustrator is launched it takes a long time to think when it says "Reading Fonts..." But I don't recall ever messing around with my fonts or anything like that.

I have absolutely no clue how to fix this though...and everyone at my work is clueless when it comes to Macs.

I'm having NO problems with any of my other applications.
I'm currently running the latest version of Jaguar and Illustrator 10.0.3. Computer is a 450 MHz G4 with 512 MB ram - not the greatest, but everything's been perfect for me except for this problem.

Harvestr - Did you ever figure out how to fix the problem?
If I have to stare at this spinning wheel any longer I'm gonna go crazy!!!!!!!
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Harvestr (Nov 12, 2003)

unfortunetly I haven't found a solution other than using Illustrator 8.0 in Classic which of course still flies. I still love version 8, was nice and not too complicated. 

I hope Illustrator CS runs faster as it looks to have some nice tools and features. As a web guy that loves flash I'm really looking forward to the 3-d abilities of Illustrator CS.


----------



## milno (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks Harvestr. Looks like I'll have to do the same. Oh well...

Let me know how CS works out for you. 
Want to make sure it's all good before I upgrade. 
Thanks again!

*Just upgraded to Panther to see if it would fix the problem. But it didn't. But everything looks cool! Need to mess around with it some more....


----------



## Harvestr (Nov 28, 2003)

I bought the Illustrator CS upgrade and it runs much better than AI 10 did.


----------



## milno (Nov 28, 2003)

I ordered the CS package and should be receiving them all next week. Looking forward to it even more knowing that things run smoother than 10! Thanks for the reply!


----------

